# Latest use of Morricone music



## Chi_townPhilly

A "Nike" commercial featuring (American) footballers running back LaDainian Tomlinson and safety Troy Polamalu had as its background music _L'Estasi Dell'Oro_ from "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly."

Nice commercial, good music... and I still don't think Morricone ever improved on "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly."


----------



## billy-bob-beck

Chi_town/Philly said:


> c... and I still don't think Morricone ever improved on "The Good, the Bad and the Ugly."


Too true. It must have been extraordinary hearing that music for the first time in the 60's. The guy is (was?) a complete one-off - it's hard to imagine a composer coming along with the same level of originality and creativity in this day and age. Would they even get a look in, given the conservative nature of the big American studios?


----------



## Weston

I love Morricone's music and I have to agree _The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly_ is a high point. I was a little kid when the movie came out - too little to go to it or understand it, but the main theme did become a bit of a radio hit. I remember first hearing it at a public swimming pool over the loud speakers and I had to get out of the pool and just listen. Not as pretty as L'Estasi Dell'Oro, but unforgettable.

I used to have a tape of Morricone music that contained this moving _Sacco and Vanzetti_ piece sung by Joan Baez:






Sends chills. Such strange instrument colors. Love to acquire that again on CD. Aw man! I need to go shopping.


----------

